# DNP-The Science and best way to use it



## hulksmash

Infantry got me wantin to post about DNP with his post 



Infantry87 said:


> Never heard of dnp making you hold water



Believe it or not a lot of people talk about dnp and holding water

A lot of people use it wrong too, not knowing the science behind it..

DNPs lipolytic effect is a result of poisoning-

yea, for the most part DNP will take fat off of ya no matter what you eat

but if we're talkin contest prep you can notice the water and the LACK of glute striations=losing to the guy(s) who dialed in right

—————————————————

*HERE'S HOW/WHY YOU RUN DNP RIGHT*

DNP= uncoupling (ie preventing) oxidative phosphorylation

Uncoupling oxidative phosphorylation= Stopping the oxidation (ie breakdown) of nutrients (eg glycogen or fatty acids) to CREATE ATP

ATP Creation= Glucose (glycogen is the main) → glycolysis → pyruvate (pyruvic acid) → Acetyl coenzyme A+H2O* → CO2+Krebs Cycle → NADH+FADH2 → electrons from NADH+FADH2 → oxidative phosphorylation → *ATP*!

NO MORE GLYCOGEN=BODY USES ADIPOSE (FAT LOSS) TO CREATE ATP!

ATP Creation *on DNP* AFTER NO GLYCOGEN (thus fat loss!): No glucose left to make NADH and FADH2=body turns to fatty acids (lipolysis)

Adipose tissue (triglycerides) → Free fatty acids → Fatty acids+Carnitine palmitoyl → Fatty acyl-carnitine+Coenzyme A → Beta Oxidation → Acetyl Coenzyme A +H2O* → CO2+Krebs cycle→ NADH+FADH2 → electrons from NADH+FADH2 → oxidative phosphorylation → *ATP*!


What does this mean?

- Begin DNP with a very low carb/keto diet+high rep lifting to deplete ALL glucose

-glucose is gone; DNP causes body to use adipose tissue to make ATP

-reintroduce carbs (ESPECIALLY SIMPLE CARBS-less steps to glucose conversion thus more uncoupling), taking full advantage of the uncoupling (ie huge temp increase+fat loss)

-keep fat low, 60-70% carbs (lotta fruit), rest protein

-you will more than likely look flat; DNP will make the body eat up glucose+fatty acids like candy just to make ATP

-*TAKE B COMPLEX*+plenty of water...AGAIN-B COMPLEX! The B vitamins are used in EVERY step (eg b5 for CoA, b2 for beta oxidation, etc) and you also piss them out (which is a risk if on DNP due to extra water intake)

* I made sure to note that H2O was a product with Acetyl Coenzyme A because that could be the step where people start to hold water

Anywho hope ya enjoyed! If you want to get nerdier with more questions, lets do it lol


----------



## Infantry87

Your welcome lol. Nice post bro


----------



## PillarofBalance

> What does this mean?
> 
> - Begin DNP with a very low carb/keto diet+high rep lifting to deplete ALL glucose
> 
> -glucose is gone; DNP causes body to use adipose tissue to make ATP
> 
> -reintroduce carbs (ESPECIALLY SIMPLE CARBS-less steps to glucose conversion thus more uncoupling), taking full advantage of the uncoupling (ie huge temp increase+fat loss)
> 
> -keep fat low, 60-70% carbs (lotta fruit), rest protein
> 
> -you will more than likely look flat; DNP will make the body eat up glucose+fatty acids like candy just to make ATP



Glycogen not glucose but we get your point.

Your info is incorrect in this section though. You are suggesting that carbohydrates make DNP work when they do not.  The temp increase has no direct correlation to fat loss.  That is the same as saying that gyno means that you're synthesizing proteins at crazy rates from test injections.

Rather than feed you cause you're a nerd and I get all hot and bothered when you talk like this I'll just offer a hint.  Go back to the books and look closer at where the ATP is going. What actually is generating the heat sensation?

I'd also add under the how to run DNP section - Add ephedrine. DNP should always be ran with ephedrine.


----------



## TheLupinator

Ya....I'm still confused. As I *kinda* understand it DNP prevents ATP from being produced by taking the energy from the oxidation (breakdown) of food and releasing it as heat? Basically makes your body inefficient at producing ATP? so you need to oxidize more food to make the same amount of ATP? Regardless if carbs are present?


----------



## hulksmash

I ran outta time to reply tonight (damnit) But Lupinator-

DNP prevents ATP production by uncoupling oxidative phosphorylation

You will STILL make ATP via Substrate level phosphorylation


----------



## hulksmash

PillarofBalance said:


> Glycogen not glucose but we get your point.
> 
> Your info is incorrect in this section though. You are suggesting that carbohydrates make DNP work when they do not.  The temp increase has no direct correlation to fat loss.  That is the same as saying that gyno means that you're synthesizing proteins at crazy rates from test injections.
> 
> Rather than feed you cause you're a nerd and I get all hot and bothered when you talk like this I'll just offer a hint.  Go back to the books and look closer at where the ATP is going. What actually is generating the heat sensation?
> 
> I'd also add under the how to run DNP section - Add ephedrine. DNP should always be ran with ephedrine.




I had written what caused the body temp increase but must've deleted it-basically heat is the product of the energy built up from the proton motive force-

Since DNP allows protons to permeate the cell membrane, protons bypass ATP Synthase and thus ADP doesn't get its oxidative phosphorylation

Ill post more at lunch


----------



## Bro Bundy

whats with all these big fancy nerd words...its not that complicated eat clean take 500mg of dnp drop body fat..no need to get all technical on us


----------



## hulksmash

Bundy some people want to know the HOW of some things


----------



## Bro Bundy

how long did u run dnp and what dose?


----------



## hulksmash

PillarofBalance said:


> Glycogen not glucose but we get your point.
> 
> Your info is incorrect in this section though. You are suggesting that carbohydrates make DNP work when they do not.  The temp increase has no direct correlation to fat loss.  That is the same as saying that gyno means that you're synthesizing proteins at crazy rates from test injections.



I wasn't trying to say carbs make the DNP work, rather it looks like a person would get the most benefit from allowing DNP to deplete glycogen stores with low carb at keto at first make the body switch to Lipolysis

Lipolysis will occur because it's gotta make Acetyl cao and NADH without glycogen to start the Krebs cycle and get to oxidative phosphorylation

The simple carbs are thrown in to keep fueling glycolysis-this is the process your body will use to create ATP through substrate-level phosphorylation, since it can't use oxidative phosphorylation to make ATP

And yes, body temp isn't a correlation to fat loss-it does indicate that uncoupling is happening so do what you can to make the body switch to fatty acids


----------



## PillarofBalance

hulksmash said:


> I wasn't trying to say carbs make the DNP work, rather it looks like a person would get the most benefit from allowing DNP to deplete glycogen stores with low carb at keto at first make the body switch to Lipolysis
> 
> Lipolysis will occur because it's gotta make Acetyl cao and NADH without glycogen to start the Krebs cycle and get to oxidative phosphorylation
> 
> The simple carbs are thrown in to keep fueling glycolysis-this is the process your body will use to create ATP through substrate-level phosphorylation, since it can't use oxidative phosphorylation to make ATP
> 
> And yes, body temp isn't a correlation to fat loss-it does indicate that uncoupling is happening *so do what you can to make the body switch to fatty acids*




See the bold ^^^^

What I'm saying is that it absolutely is NOT necessary to have any carbohydrates at all. They do not make DNP more effective.  Doing what you can to make the body switch to fatty acids is done by sticking to a ketogenic diet and adding ephedrine.


----------



## hulksmash

PillarofBalance said:


> See the bold ^^^^
> 
> What I'm saying is that it absolutely is NOT necessary to have any carbohydrates at all. They do not make DNP more effective.  Doing what you can to make the body switch to fatty acids is done by sticking to a ketogenic diet and adding ephedrine.


 
I see what you're sayin and it's right

But for those still wanting to lift its gonna be smart to use some simple carbs for their workouts

If you REALLY wanted to shed fat (without care for health) you'd do keto+DNP+Gh+insulin+Ghrelin mimetics+amphetamines+formoterol+gear+t3

Holy shit would a person drop fat LOL everyone one of those things induce lipolysis


----------



## PillarofBalance

hulksmash said:


> I see what you're sayin and it's right
> 
> But for those still wanting to lift its gonna be smart to use some simple carbs for their workouts
> 
> If you REALLY wanted to shed fat (without care for health) you'd do keto+DNP+Gh+insulin+Ghrelin mimetics+amphetamines+formoterol+gear+t3
> 
> Holy shit would a person drop fat LOL everyone one of those things induce lipolysis



Right on... Fruit is usually recommended before and during training.


----------



## hulksmash

PillarofBalance said:


> Right on... Fruit is usually recommended before and during training.



And theyre the better choice when all you got is glycolysis to make ATP

That way u can get quicker back to a keto/depleted glycogen state


----------



## PillarofBalance

hulksmash said:


> And theyre the better choice when all you got is glycolysis to make ATP
> 
> That way u can get quicker back to a keto/depleted glycogen state



Good point. Lets add some metformin to your stack above.


----------



## hulksmash

PillarofBalance said:


> Good point. Lets add some metformin to your stack above.



That's it I got a boner

I say we kidnap MW and run that shit on him LOL dat dere experimentation


----------



## Georgia

That stack should be called the 'How to Look Cut For Your Funeral Stack'


----------



## PillarofBalance

Georgia said:


> That stack should be called the 'How to Look Cut For Your Funeral Stack'



Most shredded corpse ever...


----------



## hulksmash

Georgia said:


> That stack should be called the 'How to Look Cut For Your Funeral Stack'



LOL

What's sad is pro's actually run that now that I think about it


----------



## hulksmash

TheLupinator said:


> Ya....I'm still confused. As I *kinda* understand it DNP prevents ATP from being produced by taking the energy from the oxidation (breakdown) of food and releasing it as heat? Basically makes your body inefficient at producing ATP? so you need to oxidize more food to make the same amount of ATP? Regardless if carbs are present?



Also wanted to tell you-

Do NOT worry about the word "oxidation"

The way youre using it is not how dnp or atp production works-O2 and phosphorous is donated to begin atp creation..the oxygen molecule=source of "oxidative, oxidize" terms

You do not need more food on dnp to make atp

However, you need simple carbs if youre gonna lift because youre making atp ONLY through glycolysis while on DNP (via substrate phosphorylation)

Other wise stick to keto to induce lipolysis


----------

